# Deeper - Gewinde?



## darkstoneathome (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
eine kurze Frage. 

Weiß jemand von euch, welches Gewinde die Halteösen des Deeper haben?

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, wie ich den Deeper an meinem Schlauchboot (fest) befestigen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper - Gewinde?*

Ich nutze diesen Haltearm für den Deeper
https://www.amazon.de/Flexibler-Montagearm-f%C3%BCr-Deeper-Schlauchboot/dp/B01618B18E


----------

